# fast or slow slin???



## squatster (Feb 12, 2018)

Picking up my lantus this week or should I get three short acting?
It's time to see what this stuff is all about


----------



## ds44 (Feb 12, 2018)

Shoet acting.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 12, 2018)

Squatster, it may not be the best way but the absolute safest way is to do short acting and do it just before eating your post workout meal. Count out the carbohydrates in the meal and then add in 1iu for every ten carbohydrate. To start, don't exceed ten iu per recovery meal. Keep some OJ in the frige and if you after an hour start feeling any hypo symptoms have an 8oz glass and give it about ten minutes to work. Please keep us posted buddy!


----------



## squatster (Feb 12, 2018)

CG- If you say lantus- i will do a log running lantus.
That was my plan when you first brought it to this forum - but igf you want to see the log with fast acting then I will do that.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 12, 2018)

^^^ YOU NUT^^^  I'll help you with what ever you do friend. I think you have your heart set on Lantus. Am I correct?


----------



## squatster (Feb 13, 2018)

No
Don't care either way
I am just scared of the fast stuff.
How you explained lantus it seemed much safer for some one that does construction like your self.
But you are going to be the one to say what one I use.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 13, 2018)

One vial of Lantus will not last as long as three vials of Humalog. I think we could safely put much more size on you with three vials of Humalog. If you do as I advise you will never have issues. I promise!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 13, 2018)

Squatster, take this to pm's. This isn't a thread.


----------



## Viking (Feb 15, 2018)

Squatster I read you have been having issues recently due to a brain trauma. Are you ok now? Perhaps taking the saftest route would make the most sense at this time. If you do lantus you will have to be 100% on point with your diet through the day. Humalog is much easier to control as it's active for such a short time. For a first time I think regular or fast slin would be best. Fast slin can come on very fast so be careful and make sure your nutrition is on point and always have sugar on hand. Any slin would be good if you eat right for it.


----------



## striffe (Feb 15, 2018)

I would recommend getting 3 short acting slins. When are you planning to take it?


----------



## DNA (Feb 18, 2018)

squatster said:


> Picking up my lantus this week or should I get three short acting?
> It's time to see what this stuff is all about



I feel like we need more data regarding lantus. There’s tons of info and logs on people doing humalog and humilin r. Not to many logs on lantus. I’m keeping an eye on concretguy’s keto lantus run as we speak. I’m thinking of jumping on lantus myself once my body fat is low enough. We definitely need more data on Lantus!


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 20, 2018)

DNA, in the peptides area I wrote to large detail articles about Lantus use. You may want to check them out?


----------



## odin (Mar 2, 2018)

Did you start your slin? What did you decide to buy? Everyone seems to be starting lantus on here thanks to concreteguy!


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2018)

I may try my own slin stack. Really liking MK now so I may add it to that.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 13, 2018)

I cant believe the price of Insulin these days!


----------



## squatster (Mar 13, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I cant believe the price of Insulin these days!


The insulin is crazy money


----------



## rmtt (Mar 13, 2018)

squatster said:


> The insulin is crazy money



Not sure where you get yours from...but Walmart has their "R" brand I believe at a fairly cheap price. It's in vials.

It's not a "log"....but is supposed to be comparable to Humalin R in "onset", "peak", and "duration" times.

I would still verify this with a meter though.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 14, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Not sure where you get yours from...but Walmart has their "R" brand I believe at a fairly cheap price. It's in vials.
> 
> It's not a "log"....but is supposed to be comparable to Humalin R in "onset", "peak", and "duration" times.
> 
> I would still verify this with a meter though.



I've heard that but never bought from there. May be worth me looking into.


----------



## montego (Mar 15, 2018)

Novolin R

Pretty much generic slin.


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

Humalog has proven history of success . Lantus theoretical


----------



## ketsugo (May 1, 2018)

squatster said:


> No
> Don't care either way
> I am just scared of the fast stuff.
> How you explained lantus it seemed much safer for some one that does construction like your self.
> But you are going to be the one to say what one I use.





If ever you go into episode better short then long it’s Lantus should scare you . But good luck


----------

